

Online video will soon be better quality than digital television. - DrMiaow
http://blog.metawrap.com/2013/08/13/hevc-h265-and-uhdtv-4k-what-does-it-mean-for-iptv

======
My64K
4K looks amazing. Unlike 3D it is a real reason to upgrade your TV.

Didn't know 4K monitors where already affordable... If they can get the
refresh rates up it would be a no brainer.

------
Kew2001
At what point do we stop? Is a 4K desktop monitor 'retina'?

~~~
DrMiaow
Using [http://isthisretina.com/](http://isthisretina.com/) (handy) it looks
like the Seiki 50 inch 4k monitor becomes 'retina' at 99cm and the 31.5-inch
Asus PQ321 at 64cm..

Personally I sit about 60cm away from my monitor and 50 inch is probably too
big for me.. I don't want to strain my neck. :)

